# First Nakiri



## Seffers93 (Mar 23, 2021)

First Nakiri! I think this is knife number nine or ten since I started a few months back. Nice to get back in the swing of things with the weather warming up. Also starting to look into some better equipment! 
AEB-L treated at Paul Bos.


----------



## camperman (May 24, 2021)

Stunning knife for number 9 or 10.
Or 50 for that matter.


----------

